# .daa bootable like .iso files?



## psinexus (Nov 14, 2007)

I have a .daa file-Can i burn this file onto CD and get a bootable CD (like .iso file).
or should i extract it with powerIso and convert it into .iso file to get a bootable cd.



----------------
Listening to: Al DiMeola - Race With Devil On Spanish Highway
via FoxyTunes


----------



## psinexus (Nov 14, 2007)

@Kenshin
Thanks a lot for the information.Burned .daa file using powersio and got a bootable cd-as you said.


----------

